# Advice for newbie to hobby...



## FishSim (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi there, I've just started up a new 10 gallon FW tank and its currently stocked with the following: 3 MM Platies, 3 Neon Tetras I bought yesterday from Island Pets Richmond.

Is that all I can put in there? I'm still looking to add bottom feeders like corys or shrimp. Any advice on what would be better? The shrimp I'd like to add are RCS but I've heard they'd get eaten by my platies potentially. If I do add shrimp what kind and how many? How many corys can I add?

Any advice would be much appreeshed!

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

shrimp wont last long with platies unless it is amano shrimp or your tank is heavily planted.

Platies is best with other alike; swordtail, gupplies, mollies as they do prefer harder water and more salt concentration in the tank.

You can get up to 6 corys.

Also, what is your other equipment like?


----------



## FishSim (Aug 15, 2013)

charles said:


> shrimp wont last long with platies unless it is amano shrimp or your tank is heavily planted.
> 
> Platies is best with other alike; swordtail, gupplies, mollies as they do prefer harder water and more salt concentration in the tank.
> 
> ...


I'm looking more for bottom feeders to sort of complete this tank and enjoy it so no to mollys and swords etc.... I'm already thinking about upgrading!

I bought the Marineland 10 gallon kit so it has LED lighting, Penguin pump, heater. In the future I'd probably part out individually to upsize. I also have some mopani wood and a couple of fake plants along with my black "starry night" gravel.

Can the cory's be of different species? Say like, 2 albinos, 2 pepper, 2 pandas? I've also heard that corys are sensitive to aquarium salt too? Is that true? If so, I've added salt to my aquarium.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think staying with 1 type of cory of 6 is better. They like to school together. But you can get different one. That is your choice.

What kind of filter?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I have cories in with a tank that has a fair amount of salt in it (both epsom and non-iodized) and they seem to be doing really well. Is your gravel round or does it have sharp edges? If it has sharp edges it can cut the barbels on the cories and they can get infected if your water quality is not really clean (which it usually isnt in a 10 gallon tank for a beginner =P). Is your tank cycled? Cories don't do well with ammonia and nitrites so if you just recently got the tank and it hasn't been cycled for 1-2 months you may want to wait on them. You could get different species, but I think they would be happier as just 1 species since you can only get a few of them. Personally I think you should look into dwarf panda cories because you could probably fit more than 6 as long as you have adequate filtration but it's completely up to you.


----------



## FishSim (Aug 15, 2013)

charles said:


> I would think staying with 1 type of cory of 6 is better. They like to school together. But you can get different one. That is your choice.
> 
> What kind of filter?


Ok, I think I would stick with one type in that case. I have a Marineland Penguin 100 filter system.


----------



## FishSim (Aug 15, 2013)

Steve said:


> I have cories in with a tank that has a fair amount of salt in it (both epsom and non-iodized) and they seem to be doing really well. Is your gravel round or does it have sharp edges? If it has sharp edges it can cut the barbels on the cories and they can get infected if your water quality is not really clean (which it usually isnt in a 10 gallon tank for a beginner =P). Is your tank cycled? Cories don't do well with ammonia and nitrites so if you just recently got the tank and it hasn't been cycled for 1-2 months you may want to wait on them. You could get different species, but I think they would be happier as just 1 species since you can only get a few of them. Personally I think you should look into dwarf panda cories because you could probably fit more than 6 as long as you have adequate filtration but it's completely up to you.


The gravel definately isn't rounded, but I'm not sure if its sharp either but they may have some straight edges to them. I'm definately going to invest in a FW Master test kit. Its been up and running for about 1 month. I've done a weekly water change so far and fishies seem happy. Thanks for letting me know the salt isn't having adverse affects on your corys. Where can I get pygmy pandas? I'd love to get some of these! I've only seen regular cory cats at the LFS.

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

Since no one had mentioned basics and since the title of your topic I'll type out a few thoughts. One thing that needs to be thought about is the tank itself in regards to being an ecosystem. Throw a container of water and add a couple fish does not make for a happy home or for that matter your enjoyment. 

- Did you cycle the tank? If so great your on the path to success. If not, don't add any other live thingie (plant or fish or snail) and let a proper cycle take it's course. ~ 4 weeks give or take. You can quicken this process by getting 'seed' material such as some old filter floss from a trusted source who has NO concerns of having nasties such as planaria certain worms and nuisance algae.
- Think of an aquarium as a balance between needs. Needs of fish, needs of plant and of course what you want to get out of this and a final setup product. Think of an aquarium as a complete ecosystem which you now need to build. If you keep fish, shrimp or whatever I do recommend some sort of plant as it will give your tank inhabitants a more homely feel and natural feel. Plants also do much to help your water column to remove excess 'toxins' as well as provide oxygen. Think of adding fish, plant and pick a snail which is suitable to your tank. Some hate snails but they are an important part of the full ecosystem which you are now recreating.
- Don't over stock a tank because a fish looks great @ a petstore. While you can do wonders with a 10g tank in regards to stocking your also quite limited. Don't overstock as it will not be a successful venture and will lead to tank death + algae problems.
- Don't use buffers or acids to change your water parameters. Pros can do this (with various methods) but even then it can be mixing oil and water. Be very careful in this regard.
- Water changes 50% a week or even every 5 days. The smaller the tank - kinda the more of a water change you need because of the small water volume to dilute 'stuff' such as nitrates.
- Filters/lights/substrate. The choices number as many as you'd like to read about. That being said typically the all-in-one box sets give you the basics to get started. If you get the tank bug and want more and larger tanks in the future the choices for these three points are almost endless. If you want a specific final product some of the choices are better than others.
- i've not mentioned gas co2 as it's very early however that is a future avenue if you decide you very much enjoy this hobby. (your plants will love you for it and I'm a big fan of this method)
- Finally the most important two points. Don't take anyone's word as gospel...read...ask questions and make up your own darn mind! Learn everything you can as this is an amazing hobby if you'd let it. The final point I'd like to make is don't let anyone talk you into having to make some big purchase to do something basic. For example you don't need some rodi setup to keep a planted tank! You don't need to have an expensive LED fixture for .....whatever....you pick. But my point is there.


I won't talk about stocking the tank as other have mentioned their own points. Understanding this is a BC forum...too bad your not in Calgary because I'd help set you up.

Any tip/hints/advice just drop a msg.

ck


Added:

oh, and...Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with ck. Don't overstock! It'll be a frustrating experience. Also, I think cories do much better in a well established tank. I would wait quite a while before adding them. While Panda cories are really cute, they seem to be quite sensitive to water chemistry & temperature.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

^ Agreed! I think that dwarf panda corys are the same thing as regular panda corys, since the adults are quite small.. 1.5 inches - 2 inch max (smallest of the non-dwarf corys I think) , but they are more sensitive than most since they come from very, very clean, cool rivers.

You might try one of the more common Corydoras first. Personally I love the peppered (paleatus) corys. I think they're completely underrated... Very cute, easy to find in almost any pet store, reasonably priced, very, very easy to breed if you want to practice raising cory kittens, and they actually "squeak" sometimes when they go up to the surface for air! (something to do with scraping their pectoral fins together I think) and so far they've been the only species I've kept that did that.

It was really amazing to hear... the first couple times I thought I was going crazy!

Here's a fish profile if you're interested --> Corydoras paleatus (Pepper Cory) - Seriously Fish


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

almost all the panda corys are from farms. So I don't think they are any more sensitive than pepper, albino, common corys which they are also mostly from the same farms.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I defer to your experience Charles! 

Also, I just double checked online and you're absolutely right, farmed pandas should be fine with temperatures up to 77 degrees whereas the peppered will be fine up to 78 degrees, so practically the same, unless they're wild no reason they should be more sensitive than the other common species. 

Also I want to chime in on the stocking in your tank so far (hope you don't mind I'm a bit nosey) You might want to rehome either the neons or the platies, since shoaling fish really ought to be in groups of six+ to avoid nervous or aggressive behaviour. 

I think a group of six neons would looks really nice with a few corys, maybe one of the dwarf species, so you could fit a nice big group? The Habrosus dwarf corys are very, very cute. I've also kept those myself at one time.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I would recommend a couple Otocinculus catfish for your algae, and maybe a Khuli Loach or two for your bottom feeders. Don't go for shrimp, they are very finicky, and nothing but trouble for a beginner.

But don't overstock, having too many fish causes nothing but problems. Good luck with the new tank!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

ckmullin said:


> - Don't use buffers or acids to change your water parameters. Pros can do this (with various methods) but even then it can be mixing oil and water. Be very careful in this regard.


 That may be true in Calgary, but it is important to buffer Vancouver water. The poster uses salt, which will be fine for livebearers. Not sure how much Corys will take.


----------

